# Fishing with bacon



## isayno (Jun 16, 2012)

Is it illegal? i cant find a list of bait allowed by the DNR. i know i cant use corn or live bait. anyone hear of using bacon or getting ticketed for using it?

I have caught Tiger Muskie with it before in utah. works great.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Rub Some Bacon On It!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Well hamburger is ok...why not bacon? I say go for it!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

NHS said:


> Rub Some Bacon On It!


nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Bacon is perfectly legal!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Try tipping a jig with it when ice fishing. Raw stays on better, but I think cooked releases more scent.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It is legal. I'm just not sure why one would waste bacon as fish bait. Its BACON!!!!!!!!


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

Why not use bacon, that way you can take 2 for you and one for the fish!!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've used raw bacon pieces while ice fishing for perch for many years. Usually when everything else fails, bacon works. For perch, small is good and it really hangs on the hook.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That sounds as stupid to me as using $$SHRIMP$$ for cheap catfish.

Bacon is for eating.


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

Thats why you buy the rotten shrim. Its cheaper and the catfishi like it better.


----------



## hedged (May 20, 2012)

+1 SageBrushRR


----------

